# Still confused about lab



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I posted about this a while ago and didn't get much answer. I got this yellow lab from the store. At the store she was YELLOW. Now she is yellowy orange. She (I think it's a she since she has a LOT less black than my other 2 labs) hasn't eaten in about 4 days, last night I feed frozen brine shrimp, and today I fed live ghost shrimp and she didn't eat either. Also, she's doesn't open and close her mouth like all my other cichlids. I'm wondering if she's holding? She doesn't LOOK like it, but why else would she randomly stop eating?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

it looks like she is holding in that first image


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Shows how much I know.

If she is holding, is there anything I need to do? I don't know about seperating her, since:
1. she's impossible to catch without taking out ALL my holey rock
2. my only other tank right now is a 5 gallon with a betta in it.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

She doesn't look to be holding to me, though sometimes labs can hide it a bit better. The fact that she's yellow orange is ok. Means you have a decent quality lab there. IF she's holding, you have a bit of time if you want to save the babies. If you don't want any babies, don't worry about it. She'll release them when they're ready to go and they'll have to try to survive in your main tank. If you want to try to save some, you'll have to get another tank. After that, you have a few choices again. You can let her hold the fry til they are almost ready to be let go, and then 'strip' the fry from her. Or, you can catch her and release her into the other tank until she releases the fry on her own, and then move her back to the other tank. Just remember, she'll keep on spawning and you can end up with a lot more fry than you can handle.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hard to see may be holding, but that is a electric yellow lab, never seen one w/o the black on it before, weird.


----------

